# Alex Reid: The Fight of His Life



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone else watching this show? Alex is probably one of the most famous MMA fighters in the UK, but he's not famous because of his fights, he's famous because he's banging a former Page 3 model and won Celebrity Big Brother. The show follows him travelling around the world training in a few largely pointless martial arts, starting with some unknown Spanish street-fighting art. 

He's fighting Tom Watson, who you might have seen on the UFC 111 Primetime show, training with GSP. Watson has a Mixed Martial Arts record of 13-3, and is unbeaten in 7, winning his last fight via Head Kick KO. He trains alongside GSP at both Firas Zahabi's camp in Canada and down at Greg Jackson's camp. Reid on the other hand is fannying around learning some MC Fighting system in Spain, has a MMA record of 8-8, hasn't won since 2005 and is on a 6 fight losing streak, and that doesn't include his loss on The Ultimate Fighter series 9 to Dean Amasingher in the elimination bouts.

Reid has apparently been fighting K-1 in the UK since his last MMA fight, and if I recall correctly, been doing decently; but his MMA pedigree leaves much to be desired. He's fighting a serious competitor, that trains at 2 world class gyms. Whilst Watson was training with GSP, Reid was in the Big Brother house. Watson's also not going to be suffering with cage rust, as his last fight was in Feb; Reid's was in 2007. 

So, as you can probably tell, I don't give Alex much of a hope in this fight. Although I did gain some respect for him in CBB, his previous antics (the arrogance in TUF and standing on a competitors head in the past) do put me off him though, and I hate the way he's become famous. The exposure for British MMA is good, but I'd rather people watched because they were interested in the sport, not because they want to see Jordan's husband on the tele. Should be an interesting show. Be interesting to see if he'll actually do any useful training, or whether he'll just fanny about learning pointless foreign martial arts. It does look like he trains with Roger Gracie at 1 point though, so it looks like there will be some useful training in there. He's simply not getting as good a training camp as Watson though, and I think that could be key.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol its quite pitiful that he's the face of british cage fighting when he'd not even make it into the top 5 brit fighters 
I constantly have to hear my dad telling me that he could beat up randy couture and chuck liddell ( yup my dad doesnt know diddley about mma but he understands the significance of those 2 in the mma world) it drives me nuts.

Am i losing my mind or did i see reid on TUF trying to get onto the british team but losing?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, that is awesome. I'd love to see Reid in with Liddell or Couture, it'd be entertaining as hell. Not sure Alex'd enjoy it, though I'm sure he'd be talking shit as Randy slams him on his head.

Nope, you're not losing your mind, he fought the Mr-T look-a-like Dean Amasingher. He had Dean in a triangle a couple of times, and was talking shit the whole fight (even when in bad positions), but couldn't finish, and ended up losing a decision IIRC.

What I like most is that Watson's training with Zahabi and Jackson whilst Alex is training with some spaniards by a skip and Thompson, Hathaway, Al-Turk and Zaromskis at London Shootfighters. Doesn't quite compare.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

i could vaguely remember him grinning like a cheshire cat throughout the fight...that said that mr T lookalike was pretty poor fighter. he lost is tuf fight didnt he (cant remember how but i remember him looking dejected
i like zaromskis and when he kicks you clean its good night but its no where near the same level as GSP's n greg jacksons lot.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, Dean pretty much sucked on the show. Couldn't remember how he got beaten either, but it was by DaMarques Johnson via submission apparently. So at least he got beaten by a decent fighter, DaMarques has looked very good since his loss to Wilks at the Finale. 

Just checked the BAMMA website to see how much demand there'd been for tickets, and it's been pretty mental. There are a few tickets left in the worst place in the arena, and a couple in the better areas, but it's almost entirely sold out. Tickets were pricey too, £150 if you wanted tickets in the decent part of the arena. Not a particularly stacked card either, other than the Watson-Reid fight, the only other notable names on the card are Seth Petruzelli and TUF Almuni Jeff Lawson. Really not worth paying out £150 for tickets.

Just seen the end of the first episode. Reid got submitted by Gracie 9 times in what can't have been longer than 10 minutes. He seemed to tap as soon as Gracie got a hold of him. Gracie moved his arm under Alex's chin to secure a rear-naked, and before he could even get close to sinking it in, Alex tapped. Then he got beaten up by 8 blokes in the MC Fighting demonstration, wasn't particularly impressive. The preview for the 2nd episode doesn't look great for Reid either. Looked like he was getting schooled by some Indian MMA fighter, before comparing himself to Gandhi. Brilliant.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone seen the video of Alex Reid fighting Ninja Rua? Shit is Brutal just constant knees to Alex's coupon if I remember right.

I don't dislike him, seems dumb as a bag of rocks but an alright guy, I just sincerely doubt his MMA skills since he has been beaten 6 on the trot. Got a feeling Kong is going to run a train on him. especially if Kong is up training with Greg freakin Jackson and GSP whilst he is learning Indian stick fighting and what not.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I caught the last 10 minutes of this last night by pure chance. Sky+ it (on the +1 channel) so i'm gonna watch it tonight.

the few fights ive seen of alex reid were far from impressive and he seems to have become a bit of a cage fighting poster boy for people who know nothing about MMA in the UK, just because he is banging Jordan.

On friday when i told my boss of my plans to watch UFC112 at the weekend he asked me if, "that was the on Alex Reid was fighting on?"...


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Yeah, Dean pretty much sucked on the show. Couldn't remember how he got beaten either, but it was by DaMarques Johnson via submission apparently.
> 
> Dean lost by triangle choke on the show.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Alex Reid 'pulls out of cage fight'
Thursday, April 15 2010, 18:43 BST

By Adam Silverstein 


Bravo
Alex Reid has apparently dropped out of his forthcoming televised cage fight against rival Tom 'Kong' Watson.

The BAMMA (British Association of Mixed Martial Arts) match was scheduled to take place on May 15 in Birmingham. It is thought that Reid was planning to utilise skills he picked up during his Bravo show The Fight Of His Life in order to defeat his opponent.

However, Watson has now posted a message on his website stating that the battle is not going ahead. 

He wrote: "It is now officially true, my fears have become reality... Alex Reid has pulled out of the fight with me on May 15. I was informed almost two weeks ago that Alex was complaining of a knee injury and was asking for the fight date to be moved.

"BAMMA asked to have their doctor examine Alex to which he refused and stated that it was no problem, he was definitely going to fight in May."

Watson added: "At this point BAMMA wanted to try and line up a replacement but after Alex had publicly done such press for the fight, CPL chose to air the programme on Bravo this Monday to eventually coincide with the fight in May. This convinced everyone involved including myself that Alex would be fighting.

"From my perspective, I am so angry at the way he has disrespected me in his behaviour... He has shown no concern for the money I have spent travelling back and forth and in camp for this fight."

Watson yesterday slammed Reid for going on holiday to Egypt with wife Katie Price weeks before the fight.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

In this fight one of two things was happening, Reid's career would be brutally ended in the cage or he was pulling out.

Sucks for Kong but very sensibly move on Reid's part, saved himself some destruction.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> In this fight one of two things was happening, Reid's career would be brutally ended in the cage or he was pulling out.
> 
> Sucks for Kong but very sensibly move on Reid's part, saved himself some destruction.




To make this work for him he needed one of 2 things to happen

1) To win by whatever
2) to take make a war of this and last 5 rounds and then lose

Punching dwayne bowers is one thing but its alot different when your fighting a genuine fighter. Reid is running around the world trying to learn obscure m,artial arts might be good tv but dude it doesnt bode well at the expense of a genuine fiight camp.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone been watching the latest Alex Reid show? Less gimmicks, more focus on the actual training. He's been working with a top Strength and Conditioning coach, went over to Amsterdam to train his Kickboxing and came across as a genuinely humble guy that wants to win this fight. I still see Kong winning, but Tom had a grueling 3 round fight with Jesse Taylor only 2 weeks ago, where he was dominated for 3 rounds. 

I actually think Alex has a decent shot in this fight, if he can keep it standing. They showed him sparring with Arunas Andriuskevicus (9-4 in MMA with 6 T/KO's), and Alex looked really good. Excellent head movement, defended Arunas's kicks very well, landed some decent shots, and generally looked pretty good. Obviously Tom has the better training camp, the better record, has been more active and has a better ground game, but how much did the fight 2 weeks ago take out of him? He definitely won't be 100% going in, and I think Alex has a chance. He's had a good training camp, seems to be excited for the fight and looks like he's definitely taking this seriously. I'm looking forward to the fight, busy night for MMA on Saturday! Predicting a Watson win, but I actually think I'll be rooting for Alex Reid. I've been harsh on the guy in the past, but I think he's come across as very likeable in this latest show. I just hope he doesn't get embarrassed.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's just terrible, open the paper every day and its just Jordan the ugly tacky im a tough fighter wife money sucking ho bitch with dumbass hubby reid on a shopping trip, then a section comparing his stats with Amir Kahn's and actually making them out to be in the same league, which 90% of readers will believe. All because his dumbass ho wife is trying to get off with Kahn, and Reid has a fight coming up, which has been coming up for a year, and is now not going to happen, he was always going to lose, ranting i know but this shit has to stop. And Reid is the actually the last person id blame for all that, he's too simple.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Alex Reid lol, he is not a MMA fighter he is just news because he is banging Jordan, he is on an impressive 0-6 streak, really discredits BAMMA to give him a title shot, will make for good betting tho, bookies may give him some boost on odds due to his fame, which will making the odds better betting against him 

his most famous 28 seconds of MMA was showing up to fight Murilo Rua


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The 6 fight losing streak isn't exactly fair. His fight with Foupa Pokem should have been ruled a no contest due to Professor X poking Reid in both eyes, and then the Ninja fight ended after nasty cut to his chin thanks to Ninja checking a leg-kick very early on. Then the Jason Tan fight I easily gave to Alex. Tan took Alex down a couple of times, but once on the ground it was all Alex. He was throwing up triangles, armbars, up-kicks (all forms of up-kick were legal) and punches from the bottom, and then managed top position for a decent period of time, and did some actual damage. On the feet Alex was getting the better of exchanges. Tan landed a couple of shots, but Alex took them easily, landed a few of his own and I'd say definitely out-pointed him on the feet. Both rounds went to Alex for me, so I'd say his record is more accurately 9-6-1 with 2 no contests, still not great, but better than his actual record suggests. He's also won a series of Kickboxing fights since his last MMA fight too, one of them a very impressive KO via Knee from the clinch against Jake Bostwick.

I don't see this being an easy fight for Watson. He's not going to be 100%, and Alex is a heck of a lot better than he was in the TUF elimination fight, his stand-up is massively improved. I definitely see Tom taking it, but Alex shouldn't be completely written off, I think he's got a chance, and I'd actually like to see him take the win.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

WHAT.A.FIGHT. Probably the best fight I've seen since Garcia vs Chan Sung Jung. Alex stepped up, proved a hell of a lot people wrong and came to fight. He won the first round, and his boxing looked very good. The problem for Alex was the cage rust and adrenaline dump from having that time off. Watson was impressive though, and it took a lot for him to get past Reid. Would love to see a re-match, as the commentators were suggest. Reid is not done as an MMA fighter, that's for sure, he has the heart of a ******* lion.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just checked the results for the card, the first 7 of the 9 fights ended in submission..


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah I see this guy going far in the MMA world.


----------



## RossCrispin (Aug 4, 2010)

I saw this fight being a quickie.

However, Alex fought like a lion and definitely proved he's not out for good.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

guys... i am dissapoint... two pages? two whole pages about some cross dressing bad mma fighter... and no pics of his hot gf?

>_<


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This fight was incredible! Did not expect it to be such a war. Fight of the year so far behind Zombie.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

was a good fight i enjoyed the 4 and half rounds my sky tv recorded lol(cut it short as ran over time slot -.-) glad to see alex get beat up but also happy to see him put up such a good fight! Who knows a maybe that fight could end up been the english griffin vs Bonner fight ? lets hope it boosts the uk mma scene but not too muhc for greedy sky to PPV UFC lol


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stop-getting-black-eye.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

xeberus said:


> guys... i am dissapoint... two pages? two whole pages about some cross dressing bad mma fighter... and no pics of his hot gf?
> 
> >_<


She used to be hot but I find her kinda weird lookign now.

Younger and hot










Now >>










And the fight was good, lots of swinging but as per usual Reid gassed and Kong looked like Jesse Taylor done a number on him. Worst I've seen Kong fight.

Looking at my facebook though the number of folk who "watched the cage fighting" and liked it, this could well be the Bonnar v griffin of the UK.


----------

